# Amano good and bad



## TEXAS (Jun 5, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone out there has issues with amano shrimp eating their plants? they do clean the tank but i do see them munch of leaves here and there i am considering removing them and maybe just adding Siamese algae eaters and a few more Otto cats instead they haven't done me wrong yet. Maybe I have too many in there? I heard on the initial setup on a 60p you need 30 but as it becomes more established u only need a couple.


----------



## KrisAmbrose (Oct 1, 2012)

Amano shrimp only eat decaying matter, so the plant leaves they are eating must be already dying or unhealthy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Don'r know why but I can not keep Amanos, not even with cardinals & tetras...they disappear after about a week and a half? I thought maybe they were getting out of the tank and going for a cruise at night but I've never found any dried-up ones either. Dunno aha happens to them. Does this also happened to some of you?


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

Just make sure they have a nice hiding place. 

They eat algae and biofilm.


----------



## TEXAS (Jun 5, 2013)

My plants all seem to be doing well i guess I will try to lower their numbers and feed them maybe they will stop


----------



## TEXAS (Jun 5, 2013)

I removed a few Amanos i now have about 6 in my 60p i am now feeding them algae pellets as well seems to be doing the trick. They even stop munching on my dwarf sag.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

They will eat plants IF they are hungry. They cannot eat all algae so you can have a situation where you see algae but the shrimp eat the plants. The usual victim is moss.

Also the suckers are sensitive to things we take for normal. They get spooked by certain species of fish, by the way some fish swims, etc. 

Also I believe the shrimp maybe sensitive to the stray electric current in the tank. That includes the electric field from fluorescent bulbs (that throws off a TDS meter or other digital devices). At times if that current is high enough you can feel it with your hand if you have minor scrape/wound on it. It tingles. Powerheads go bad gradually and can release electricity more and more. The shrimp will feel it much before you do.

We all believe that shrimp are sensitive to Ammonia and that has got to be true. But you can keep 1,000 (one thousand) Amanos in a 55 gallon tank with a Poret sponge filter and they are fine forever. I have no idea how to explain that.

Actually Amanos WILL make any algae disappear. If they can make the short version of Cladophora (Marimo) to go away they can eat any other algae too. The Clado I am talking about cannot be removed from wood even using plyers. No joke. But Amanos can make it completely disappear. Except you have to have enough of them and normally people do not want to buy that many Amanos, think they will be visible at all times, and so on. Actually 100 Amanos hide so well in a 55 gallon tank that you will think you have no more than 5 or 10. 

200 Amanos in a 25 gallon tank make about 1 lb of that short hard Clado go away in 2 days. Nothing green left. So if you have Amanos and you have algae please know that you just don't have enough Amanos to do the job. At times I think that ADA maybe adding "teams" of Amanos to tanks that they want to polish perfectly. Except I don't think you can catch all the suckers and remove them later, haha.


----------



## TEXAS (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't have much algae if i do at all my Otto take car of the stuff on the glass the Amanos pick clean plants i will give it more time and see what they do


----------



## Cichlidiot (Jun 10, 2013)

i've had amano;s eat my hygro before but never anything hard like anubias, swords, etc.


----------

